# Speaker amp



## tomween1 (May 26, 2010)

I currently use a great little shelf system (AIWA XR-MS5) as my complete sound system. I am using the same speakers the system came with, which sound great! I do, however, want better sound so I purchased a pair of JBL I/O 6" speakers (this because the system is in a seasonal room connecting to an out door pool area). The current AWIA speakers have a max 6ohms 20w/c and the JBL's are rated 8ohms 60w/c. Is there an inexpensive amp I can use to boost the power. I would also like to split the single line speaker outs in to two pair of speaker outs. My third piece to this is, the system is used for both audio and video.

Thanks for any help

Tom


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

tomween1 said:


> I currently use a great little shelf system (AIWA XR-MS5) as my complete sound system. I am using the same speakers the system came with, which sound great! I do, however, want better sound so I purchased a pair of JBL I/O 6" speakers (this because the system is in a seasonal room connecting to an out door pool area). The current AWIA speakers have a max 6ohms 20w/c and the JBL's are rated 8ohms 60w/c. Is there an inexpensive amp I can use to boost the power. I would also like to split the single line speaker outs in to two pair of speaker outs. My third piece to this is, the system is used for both audio and video.
> 
> Thanks for any help
> 
> Tom


Look at the parts express web site they have all different flavors of amps for different uses. Good luck, oh and there tech support team is great.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

You can probably drive the speakers with the players amp. You won't get the full power out of it, but you can still get decent output. Next step would be to get an amp and cd player.


----------



## tomween1 (May 26, 2010)

That's what I want to do, amp it up. The existing amp is good, in a small room. Splitting the one set of speaker out to two out will cut it completely and tax the old girl. Amping it would save the unit. It already has a build in CD player.

Thanks, Tom


----------



## tomween1 (May 26, 2010)

bambino said:


> Look at the parts express web site they have all different flavors of amps for different uses. Good luck, oh and there tech support team is great.


Thanks, I'll look

Tom


----------

